# KGD - Kula Gold



## System (24 November 2010)

Kula Gold Limited (KGD) is a developing gold company and 100 per cent owner of an advanced stage gold project on Woodlark Island, located approximately 250 kilometers from the Papua New Guinea mainland.

http://www.kulagold.com.au


----------



## TabJockey (24 November 2010)

Does anyone have any hard data on this company? Very recent IPO with a market cap of around 150million. Looking to value the gold capability they actually have to see if its worth buying. Only one mine and equity financing should mean straight forward calculations. Insti's usually get in late on these small caps so probably some opportunity there if they have enough in the ground.


----------



## Kremmen (11 April 2011)

After a decent period of stable prices, Kula has been rising strongly just recently.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

MC - $40m
Current SP - 43c
Shares - 92m (20m not quoted)
Options - 6m
Cash - $8.2m 

*Woodlark Island Project*

Woodlark King - 175,000 oz (4 Mt at 1.4g/t Au)
Kulumadau - 840,000 oz (18.0 Mt at 1.5g/t Au)
Busai - 980,000 oz (20.7Mt at 1.5g/t Au)



Feasibility Study
* The Feasibility Study has not been delivered on time.
* Capital costs have increased since the Pre-Feasibility Study.
* Delays have been incurred from:
- Consulting engineers
- Supplier quotations due to mining industry pressures
* Presents challenge and opportunity:
- Revised timetable – Feasibility Study due for completion in third quarter 2012. This can accommodate current development schedule
- Allows for potentially larger plant by increasing reserves and optimising project

Since the information above was released, further reports from Kulumadau have been reported.

*HIGH GRADE CONTINUITY AT KULUMADAU EAST CONFIRMED*
Key Highlights:
Infill drilling has intersected shallow high grade intercepts of gold mineralisation under thin limestone cover at the Kulumadau East Zone.
Significant new assay results include the following:
• 21 metres @ 5.4g/t Au from 27 metres including 6 metres @ 16.4g/t Au from 41 metres
• 37 metres @ 1.7g/t Au from 33 metres including 11 metres@ 3.9g/t Au from 36 metres


*HIGH GRADE DRILL RESULTS – KULUMADAU EAST*
Key Highlights:
Latest infill drilling results confirm additional shallow high grade intercepts of gold mineralisation at the Kulumadau East Zone.
Significant new assay results in the core of the Kulumadau East zone include the following:
● 23 metres @ 20.2g/t Au from 58 metres including 14 metres @ 32.6g/t Au from 65 metres and 4 metres @ 91.7g/t from 75 metres


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*SIGNIFICANT DRILL RESULTS CONTINUE– KULUMADAU EAST*


Assays from latest infill drilling within the shallow gold mineralisation at the Kulumadau East Zone include the following:
• 33 metres @ 4g/t Au from 26 metres
• 28 metres @ 2.4g/t Au from 70 metres
• 29 metres @ 1.8g/t Au from 54 metres
• 5 metres @ 8.5g/t Au from 90 metres

Infill drilling at Kulumadau East was initiated at the end of May with the aim of increasing the confidence level of the current 200,000 ounce Inferred Resource at Kulumadau East to a higher Resource category, thereby allowing its consideration in Ore Reserves. The infill drilling results continue to indicate the continuity of high grade mineralisation in the central section of Kulumadau East.


An updated resource estimate and categorisation for Kulumadau East and the Adelaide Zone is currently being compiled.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*WOODLARK ISLAND GOLD PROJECT MINERAL RESOURCE INCREASES*


• Kulumadau Resources in the Measured and Indicated category increased by 26%
• High grade 3.4g/t zone at Kulumadau East confirmed
• Kulumadau Resources now total 8.2Mt @ 2.6g/t Au for 680,000 ounces
• Global Resources increased to 2.12 million ounces at the Woodlark Island Gold Project
• Feasibility Study due end Q3.

Kula Gold announce that infill drilling at Kulumadau East initiated in Q2, 2012 confirmed the continuity of high grade mineralisation and resulted in conversion to Indicated Category of 520,000t @ 3.4g/t Au for 55,000 ounces. In addition 1.2Mt @ 1.8g/t Au remain in the Inferred Category. Overall, Kulumadau Measured and Indicated Resources increased by 26% and now stand at 8.2Mt @ 2.6g/t Au for 680,000 ounces at a 1g/t Au lower block cut and appropriate upper cuts.
The global project resources at 0.5g/t Au lower block cut grade for the Woodlark Island Gold Project now stand at 45.1Mt @ 1.5g/t Au for 2.12 million ounces using an upper cut. If no upper cut is applied the global project resources total 2.23 million ounces.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2021)

_*Southern Cross /Airfield RC Drilling discovers +42m Vertical Thickness High Quality Kaolin Clays near surface  *_

 Highlights:  

• Drillhole 21BMRC001 intersected 10m @ 7% Halloysite from 40m depth downhole (8.8m true thickness) within an intersection of 55m of kaolin downhole;
• All three RC holes intersected +42m average vertical thickness white kaolin clays near the centre of the licence (the Boomerang Kaolin Prospect) only 5m from surface;
• Initial lab sample analysis confirms high ISO brightness, high kaolin % and low impurities;
• HPA sighter leach test in progress;  
• RC drill rig secured for immediate resource definition drilling program commencing this quarter


----------



## barney (13 July 2021)

Market likes it so far @Dona Ferentes   Currently up 44%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2021)

seems to be a lot of kaolin in WA.

Another hopeful, IND listing today


----------



## Magpie Man (8 November 2021)

I’ve heard that KGD are in the stage of drilling this week as confirmed by a phone call to the company. KGD is an UNDERPRICED stock with a 10mil market cap and a resource in the ground being kaolin and halocyte at a high grade with prospects of gold and lithium too. Kula is a no brainer investment


----------



## greggles (19 September 2022)

KGD is raising $1.8 million via a placement to professional and sophisticated investors and will use the funds to accelerate lithium exploration work at the Company's Brunswick Project, as well as follow up recently identified Westonia Ni/PGE/Gold prospects adjacent to the Edna May Gold Mine in WA.

This much needed cash injection will enable KGD to advance their Brunswick and Westonia Projects which will hopefully result in some exploration success.

The share price is up around 20% today, but the market cap is still only ~$5.3 million.


----------

